# Boarding a 5 month old? Bad idea?



## AmIDoingThisRight (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, I need a sounding board of advice: I have a pup that will be a week shy of 5 months, and I'm going out of town this weekend. The plan is to board her at a local kennel. House sitting is not an option, unfortunately, and having a dog walker let her out twice a day is out of the question. My family live here, but when they've watched her, they are sure to let me know what an inconvenience she is (even though they have 5 dogs, including a puppy her own age! ha!), so that's really not an option. 

I'm now getting cold feet and getting afraid boarding her at 5 months will psychologically damage her. Has anyone else boarded at this age? Is it safe? Should I be worried it will scar her? She's pretty obsessed with other dogs, and has never had a negative dog experience. 

Alternatively, she could also go to the boarding/training facility with a trainer who does protection work, and get a start on her protection training/drive building while ALSO being boarded those 3 days I'm away.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't really offer any advice, because I would say, "Get a house sitter." Not sure why that isn't an option, but you said it was not. I like having someone stay in the house with my dogs. They don't have to acclimate to a strange place and little risk of any kind of negative experience. I used to board my previous dog. She didn't board well and always came home sick. 

If you can't have a house sitter and your family won't sit, your only option is to board. I know nothing about boarding to train - especially with a 5 month old. I'll leave that for someone else to answer.


----------



## AmIDoingThisRight (Dec 19, 2016)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I can't really offer any advice, because I would say, "Get a house sitter." Not sure why that isn't an option, but you said it was not. I like having someone stay in the house with my dogs.


I like the idea as well, but quite frankly, my house is no shape for a house sitter at the moment. Additionally, even if it was, I don't know *anyone* who could housesit, which means I'd have to select a random person I've never met from rover.com, and that's huge to let someone you've never met before stay in your home for 3 days. I'm running a half marathon on Saturday, so worrying about the dogs+traveling 12 hours+packing+work+tapering my own training, I don't know if can add anymore stress by cleaning my entire home for a person i've never met. 

Hence...boarding.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If your pup is confident and of good nerve (and she should be if you are planning on protection training) - then three days at boarding won't do her any harm. If you trust your trainer and your puppy already knows him, then boarding her with him is a good idea - there will be an element of familiarity for her. 

I would NOT allow her to intermingle with other dogs though - that is an accident waiting to happen. A lot of boarding places offer daily, individual, on-leash walks for an extra fee - that might be something to look into. But if the best they can do is group playtime, or group leash walks, then just refuse those services. Better for her to spend 3 days in a kennel, it won't do her any psychological harm - being forced into a group of unknown dogs might damage her physically though.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

If boarding is your only or most "doable" option, I would say that it seems that's what you should do.
If it were me, I would board my dog at the board and train place with someone who knows about the breed and training specifically. I've never boarded a dog that young, as my family has always been willing to watch my dog, so I can't tell you my personal experience. However, I do know people that have boarded young puppies, and their dogs turned out completely fine. One was even a fighting breed mix.

I know that you said that your family watching your dog is out, but what about any friends you might have? Could your dog stay at a friend's house? Do you have a trainer that has worked with your dog? They might be able to give you some suggestions. You could also ask your vet what they think about boarding. I would want to get advice from someone who knows my dog personally, which is why I suggested the vet or trainer.

Whatever you decide to do, good luck! It sounds like you are really trying to do what's best.


----------



## AmIDoingThisRight (Dec 19, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> If your pup is confident and of good nerve (and she should be if you are planning on protection training) - then three days at boarding won't do her any harm. If you trust your trainer and your puppy already knows him, then boarding her with him is a good idea - there will be an element of familiarity for her.
> 
> I would NOT allow her to intermingle with other dogs though - that is an accident waiting to happen. A lot of boarding places offer daily, individual, on-leash walks for an extra fee - that might be something to look into. But if the best they can do is group playtime, or group leash walks, then just refuse those services. Better for her to spend 3 days in a kennel, it won't do her any psychological harm - being forced into a group of unknown dogs might damage her physically though.


She's friendly and solid nerved, I just am paranoid something could change that. When I made her boarding reservation, I requested she NOT get the play time with other dogs--I don't trust other dogs if i'm not there to see. That kennel is here (I live in a very small town, there's literally only 2 boarding options that are under $40 a day, option #1 is this place, option #2 is the vet clinic I use to work at). 

The train/board guy is about an hour away, but enroute to the airport (again, lovely small town, I will be driving a couple hours to the airport, so I could drop her on the way). He has met her as we did a consult session with him a week ago.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Does your breeder board? That's the only place I will board my guy and they train all of their boarded pups so its a no brainer for me.


----------



## AmIDoingThisRight (Dec 19, 2016)

Pytheis said:


> If boarding is your only or most "doable" option, I would say that it seems that's what you should do.
> 
> I know that you said that your family watching your dog is out, but what about any friends you might have? Could your dog stay at a friend's house? Do you have a trainer that has worked with your dog? They might be able to give you some suggestions. You could also ask your vet what they think about boarding. I would want to get advice from someone who knows my dog personally, which is why I suggested the vet or trainer.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, good luck! It sounds like you are really trying to do what's best.


I don't really have any friends here who could do it--my best friend and boyfriend will both be with me at the half marathon, and my friends here in town are mostly married with toddlers (hence no house sitting). I have contacted my trainer (who's worked with me and pup several times before, and I trust her) to ask her opinion, and I will call my vet too (who unfortunately, doesn't offer boarding). Great suggestion thank you!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I was in the hospital for two days in April after having our son, and I boarded my younger dog while we were away. (I thought it might overwhelm my mom to watch our toddler and two young GSDs). Boarding went fine. He didn't eat much while he was there, but other than that, there were no ill-effects. He was clingier for a day or two after coming home. He had just turned a year old.


----------



## Slate's Mom (Jun 24, 2015)

I do the same as well. One of Slate's trainers also has a boarding facility so my boy Slate is with his trainer and on common, known ground. It has helped so much with his fear issues.


----------



## Pivot (Feb 12, 2017)

My pup is basically the same age and I'm boarding him while I go on vacation. I've had other Shepherds that I left at the vet and wasn't real happy with the experience. They basically kept them in a kennel and I doubt it was a good experience. Dogs missing their owners and half were yapping non stop. I vowed no more vets. 

My breeder is a 4 hour round trip, so I never considered. 

No way I let a younger person stay in my house that I don't know well . Family only. I have a new house that took me two years to build and simply to many valuable things inside and it's human nature for people to be curious and snoop around.

I'm trying Rover for the first time. I had three people that were close and scheduled what they call "Meet and Greets". The individual I choose will keep my pup inside her house. After meeting the second person, I called the first one back and said I'd like my dog to stay with her. Meet her whole family, looked around the house and everything looked fine. My Pup is pretty low key and the family loved him. The only reservation I would have is if your dog was ill behaved, chewer, what have you. My only rule was when the pup goes outside, he is on a leash or lead at all times. 

It's nice to find somebody you trust for future weekends or vacation. Life is short, you sound young and doubt you want to never go anywhere for the next 10-13 years. Rover has reviews, pics and meeting a potential border she alleviate most your concerns. A weekend is nothing. Good luck with your choice, but I was pretty impressed with the Rover app and the people I selected and then met.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I second the breeder if that's an option for you. I'm going to Florida in aug, my girl is going to my breeder. I like it that way because obviously my breeder is familiar with the breed and that makes me alot more comfortable then leaving her with people who don't really know about gsds.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

didn't read the whole thread so sorry if it was mentioned but most boarding places require current bordatella vaccination that was given at least 2 weeks prior to boarding.


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

Interesting topic. We're going on a family vacation and the folks that usually watch Samson will be with us. We debated having friends watch the houseo9, but past experience is that it doesn't provide enough stimulation for a GSD. Once, with our last dog we came home to the couch having been drug accross the room and deposited in front of the door, like a blickade. Another time, different sitter, we came home to a house full of flies and poop on the floor. Neither episode was normal behaviour and a big indication we weren't getting what we expected.

So, different dog, new furniture, different direction. We found a trainer that does board and train 2.5 hours away, but enroute to our destination. He has goid references, worked in law enforcement training dogs, owns shepherds, and has 62 reviews on Google for a 4.9 star rating. 60 5 stars, 1 four star, and 1 one star from a lady that didn't even bring her dog to them.

I'm quite frankly nervous as **** about it, but believe it's the best option. We will not be able to come get him if anything goes wrong, but i have multiple friends in that town that could/would if worse came to worse.


----------



## AmIDoingThisRight (Dec 19, 2016)

I wanted to give you all a final update and let you know how it worked out: I boarded her with the trainer, instead of the local place. She seems to have had a great time and didn't miss me at all, and got some bitework training done. I couldn't have been happier.
Then for 4th of July, I boarded her instead at the local place, and she contracted a vaccine resistant strain of kennel cough. That was a real treat. Won't be boarding there again EVER.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the update! Glad it worked out so well. Good for your puppy to have the experience of spending time somewhere else. Shows good nerve and confidence that she handled it so well. 

And as far as the other place, eh, yeah - I'd skip it next time.


----------

